
Introducing Visual Studio for Mac - BinaryIdiot
https://developer.xamarin.com/guides/cross-platform/visual-studio-mac/
======
phren0logy
Wow. I literally spit out my coffee. I wish I had something more intelligent
to add, but even in the new Microsoft era this is shocking to me. I'm sure
others saw this coming, but even with cross-platform dot net backend, I
figured Visual Studio would stay Windows only indefinitely.

Cheers to being wrong.

~~~
ungzd
What's funny that it is rebranded Monodevelop.

~~~
mihular
Actually rebranded MonoDevelop rebranded Xamarin Studio. But with support for
.net core which brings amazing power to non-windows.

------
bsharitt
Am I misrembering this coming out a few months ago? Maybe it was merely
announced, but I could have sworn I heard people talking about using it.

~~~
cse1670
Yeah, you're definitely right. This has been out for quite some time (I
believe around the fall time frame last year, which was when I heard about
it/started using it).

~~~
elitebook447
You're thinking of Visual Studio Code, an open source code editor. Visual
Studio is Microsoft's whole IDE.

~~~
cse1670
Nope; I'm talking about Visual Studio for Mac.

Here's a news article about it (dated: Nov 16, 2016):
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/16/microsoft-officially-
launc...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/16/microsoft-officially-launches-the-
first-preview-of-visual-studio-for-mac/)

They released Visual Studio Code around the same time, iirc.

------
pencilcheck
I was using this last year. This is out for awhile now.

